# happy to join



## gshukha (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello everyone
this is my first day here happy that I found this site
my name is George and im from Israel (Nazareth) im 43
would love to meet new brothers
on the 21 of this month I will pass from dark to light and will be a brother

thanks


----------



## MRichard (Apr 2, 2015)

Until you become a master mason, you shouldn't be using any symbols of the craft such as your current avatar. Although it may work differently where you are but you haven't been initiated yet. It would be wise not to do so until someone in your lodge instructs you on the proper usage.


----------



## gshukha (Apr 2, 2015)

I removed the avatar 
It doesnt work differently here
But did not mean anything bad


----------



## MRichard (Apr 2, 2015)

Not a big deal since you probably didn't know. Congrats on your pending initiation. Pay attention to everything.


----------



## gshukha (Apr 2, 2015)

That is true I didnt know 
Thanks for the congrats


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 3, 2015)

Welcome & Congratulations, George!


----------



## gshukha (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks bro
Glad to connect


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hope everything went well for you yesterday.


----------



## gshukha (Apr 22, 2015)

Still, it was postponde till the 30th of April 

But thanks for your concern


----------

